# white water retro reviews



## texas skiffaroo

Got my eye on a 15' White Water retro at holiday world.
For just 2 retiree's, should be enough to explore our bucket list.
Any one have one? Would like to hear pro's and cons.

Also heard Casita's were nice but the carpeted walls hold moisture and odors over time.
Would like to see insulated walls with fiberglass on both sides, for lower maintenance.

Would prefer Airstream, but can't justify that much of an expense for some thing not used that often.

Tow vehicle is a 2003 3/4 ton heavy duty Dodge with Cummings diesel.


----------



## catndahats

we looked at the Retro's when shopping last year, and were drawn by the looks and interior space more than the quality---ended up buying a [email protected] instead. For what it is worth, a lot of the different manufacturers use the same sources for refrigerators, plumbing, heat and a/c.

Casita sure has a big following, so they must be doing something right. I'm sure someone here will chime in on the Casita soon. Of course an Airstream Sport/Bambi would be great, but includes a whole new price tag as well (and a bigger size).

Likewise, it is just the wife and I since the kids are grown. We love our small camper, they are lightweight, so easy to tow, easy to store, comfortable, amenities, and just plain fun! A lot of the big RV owners come over to visit and look inside....I've seen a few Retros on the highways and in campgrounds. There is a facebook page for them, and if I recall a forum type page for WW Retros http://www.retroroadies.com/what-is-retro ....found a bunch of reviews via google.

Your tow vehicle won't even know the retro / casita, etc...is even back there! You could certainly go bigger with that tow vehicle, but why? We have every bit as much fun in our tiny camper for two...we covered almost 5000 miles last summer, staying out for weeks at a time, and have many more adventures planned.

Hope you find the one you want!


----------



## texas skiffaroo

If it's ok show some pics of your [email protected] and which model , & pluses I/m sure.


----------



## Bassnducks

Did you ever get that WW 15', I'm considering the new WW 176S. Would love to hear your reviews. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## texas skiffaroo

*no*



Bassnducks said:


> Did you ever get that WW 15', I'm considering the new WW 176S. Would love to hear your reviews.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Too many negative reviews
We are still looking and leaning to small motor home, but have been blown away by the cost.


----------



## driftwood2

catndahats said:


> we looked at the Retro's when shopping last year, and were drawn by the looks and interior space more than the quality---ended up buying a [email protected] instead. For what it is worth, a lot of the different manufacturers use the same sources for refrigerators, plumbing, heat and a/c.
> 
> Casita sure has a big following, so they must be doing something right. I'm sure someone here will chime in on the Casita soon. Of course an Airstream Sport/Bambi would be great, but includes a whole new price tag as well (and a bigger size).
> 
> Likewise, it is just the wife and I since the kids are grown. We love our small camper, they are lightweight, so easy to tow, easy to store, comfortable, amenities, and just plain fun! A lot of the big RV owners come over to visit and look inside....I've seen a few Retros on the highways and in campgrounds. There is a facebook page for them, and if I recall a forum type page for WW Retros http://www.retroroadies.com/what-is-retro ....found a bunch of reviews via google.
> 
> Your tow vehicle won't even know the retro / casita, etc...is even back there! You could certainly go bigger with that tow vehicle, but why? We have every bit as much fun in our tiny camper for two...we covered almost 5000 miles last summer, staying out for weeks at a time, and have many more adventures planned.
> 
> Hope you find the one you want!


Cat are you camping in Texas during the summers? Just wondering how you deal with the heat. I considered one of these but need it cooled.


----------



## peckerwood

I saw a retro a few weeks back at Kerrville that had an A/C unit sitting on the draw-bars that had 2 flex hoses going into the front.A delivery and return.Looked like the perfect set up.We had a Casita for years that tears me up talking about it.I knew better than to sell it but did anyway.We went bigger for only 1 reason and that was a bigger shower.It was fine for me and still burns my butt that I gave in just for that one reason.I loved that camper.


----------



## texas skiffaroo

peckerwood said:


> I saw a retro a few weeks back at Kerrville that had an A/C unit sitting on the draw-bars that had 2 flex hoses going into the front.A delivery and return.Looked like the perfect set up.We had a Casita for years that tears me up talking about it.I knew better than to sell it but did anyway.We went bigger for only 1 reason and that was a bigger shower.It was fine for me and still burns my butt that I gave in just for that one reason.I loved that camper.


Feel for ya man.
Felt that way about our p/u truck camper when we sold it, all the memories we had in it with the kids and our black lab when they were small went with it.
At least we have the photo's.
71 & 75 now, leaning toward motor home for the convenience and luxury well earned, carpenter and nurse.
Prices are high, but we are searching because we decided we still want to get a boat again.
Our motto: Never quit, never give up.


----------



## 3192

We bought a new Casita 17sd back in '02 and loved it. Sold it for a stick built for the extra room and parked it down in AP for a couple of years. You can't go wrong with the Casita for quality and resell plus their camping member 
network. We sold the stock built and are back with a new Casita, lol.


----------



## Pocketfisherman

Another option....lord knows it won't be cheap though. http://smalltrailerenthusiast.com/2016/04/02/airstream-acquires-nest-caravans/


----------



## redexpress

Just buy from Holiday World with your eyes open. We bought two 5th wheelers from their Katy store. The repair shop can't find their butts with both hands. Our salesman was ok, John Hays, low key. We use League City for any repairs. 
You don't have to return to the dealer for warranty repairs on components like Dometic or Attwood. Any authorized warranty shop can do it. Usually faster and better.
We have a Montana 5th wheel and I'm looking at truck campers.


----------

